

Adventure Adds MongoDB Support - cookrn
http://blog.ad.venture.io/2013/04/01/get-going-with-mongo/

======
cookrn
OP here: We're still gathering feedback and testing our service. While in this
phase, all provisioned databases are free for testing/non-production purposes.
Looking forward to your thoughts!

------
rylanb
Its a good start! Excited to see where it goes!

